# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Всем с днем студента :)

## erroremaerer

Ты студент. Мы громко скажем: 
«Это точно по тебе». 
Пусть тебе удача даже 
Улыбается во сне. 
В вузе ты сейчас столичном. 
Так держать! И так держись! 
Мы желаем"на «отлично» 
Сдать экзамены на жизнь.

----------

